# Thoughts from the tractor



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

While cutting today a started remembering as a young child sitting on the ford 8N cutting alfalfa with the sickel mower and watching the plants falling over I always loved the action of that. Remembered dad would ask me why the skippers son if you can make good corners but you skip on the straights?


----------

